# Rockford, MI - Boss plow undercarriage off 03 2500



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Came with a plow i bought. https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/d/lowell-boss-plow-mount-bracket/6998655246.html thanks. Not sure how it added rockford mi? But whatever. That cannot be changed even with todays tech. sad.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Sold. And i am protesting your website now. I had a couple threads on here were you let members routinely disrespectfully talk to me while i was sharing ideas and learning. Then you shut my threads down for me trolling? Really ?https://www.plowsite.com/threads/advertising-on-plow.177314/ https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pros-and-cons-of-snowplowing.177629/page- . But you can have birthday wishes for 2 pages .will other plowsite mods review this info please. thanks. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/michael-j-donovans-birthday-today.50169/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

:waving:............


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> And i am protesting your website now.


Bye....where do we line up to start the protest? Who's making the signs?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Bye....where do we line up to start the protest? Who's making the signs?


Have you not been following....the signs are on the plows.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Have you not been following....the signs are on the plows.


I thought that was for the lawn business, not for protest?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> I thought that was for the lawn business, not for protest?


Could work for almost anything; landscape business, paper route, etc.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jasburrito said:


> .will other plowsite mods review this info please. thanks. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/michael-j-donovans-birthday-today.50169/


I checked that thread- you didnt wish him a happy birthday. Perhaps that's the problem.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Updated link. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pros-and-cons-of-snowplowing.177629/page-2. Thanks for your support . I always added good information and content. Haters hate.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> I always added good information and content.


That was GOOD Info?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasburrito said:


> Sold. And i am protesting your website now. I had a couple threads on here were you let members routinely disrespectfully talk to me while i was sharing ideas and learning. Then you shut my threads down for me trolling? Really


You realize butting heads / arguing openly with the moderators on forums gets no where and it get you booted oof the forum... It's best to send a PM to the moderators to handle any disputes privately which tends to find some middle ground unless your being a complete butthead.
So you can accept the moderators decisions, you can dispute their decisions in PM's or you can leave. Protesting for getting a couple threads or post shut down is like whizzing in the wind and expecting not to get whizzed on....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jasburrito said:


> Haters hate.


That's true. Perhaps you need to shake it off.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, so your plow is sold, correct? also, your location is based on your IP address or, if you put your location in when you first registered. so, you can protest/complain all you want. or, we can move on and not post here "just for fun", as you put it or in essence to troll/start trouble

that being said, I'll close this out as the item is sold


----------

